# Durango WWPark work



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

Just to let folks know the City of Durango is posting signs at 32nd that the whitewater park construction will be starting and they will be closing the WW park from today until mid March. They want boaters to take out at 9th street. We had some of Durango's finest watch us as we got out today at 9th, awesome! Don't know how hard they are going to push this but I do not understand why taking out at the poop plant above the park would be that big of a deal? Durango loves to regulate


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Haven't been down to take a look, just seen a trackhoe in there from the hwy. Anybody watching this? Pics?


----------



## snowjunkie (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's an update photo.


----------



## snowjunkie (Jun 29, 2009)

DGO ww park under construction


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

From today:


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

So stoked to get an update on the park. Can't wait till our weather turns to winter, fills the mtns with snow, and then the melt off begins. See you all down there.


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

*RIP Clocktower, long live Clocktower*

Just had to try the new structure now that it is essentially completed (they just have to cleanup the temp access ramp). Paddled up to it and could do some front surfing and get some spins, but it was mostly rock bashing. Not a low water feature. I assume that the structures up where the flow is more channelized will be good at low water. Fingers crossed.

Fun to get out in some current!


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*?*

Is it open?


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

*Sunday Walk*

I had a walk on the river right side to get a view of the ongoing work at our WW Park. looks like they are making some progress and have moved upstream. It looks like they are working on the next two features above the Clocktower hole.


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

I was there for 20 minutes or so sunday and nobody shooed me away and they were working. They were setting up the pumps in the coffer dams in the next structure up. Just below corner pocket, it could be called side pocket? They have been working every day I have looked. Must be scrambling to finish for March. CT is wide and took a long time. Narrower sites should go faster.

Was it open? Signs are still up but I put in below them and paddled up...so it was open for me! and a merganzer!

edit: thanks for the pics.


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

To clarify, there is no reason that it should not be open. As I understand the closure, it is for the construction area and above it to the bridge and you can put in below it as I did. Don't go if they are finishing the cleanup adjacent to CT. The R trail is still closed at the same points. Cheers!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

The bottom feature still has a little work to do with shaping the pool.

Technically, it is still closed, but just be respectful of the crew out there.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Who did the design? Who is doing the work? Are they using concrete?


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Scott Shipley is in charge and they are using lots of concrete. They are anchoring the structures very deep. I don't know whether the features will work, since that is more of an art than a science, but they should stay put even at high water.


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

*I have been trying to update this every couple weeks*

Durango » Archive » Progress on Smelter Park Durango


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

Durango » Archive » Progress on Smelter Park Durango


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice photos, thanks for posting.


----------

